# Ultimate Turkey Decoy



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Article name in the March Woods-n-Water News.
Basically saving the fan and wings from a tom and putting them on a decoy. We had this discussion about a year ago, very easy. I did this with a fan and wings that I had on a wall for about 15 years and put them on a cheap jake decoy. For a few $ you're in business , worked both times that toms got sight of my decoy. 
A site search could bring up last year's discussion.

L & O


----------



## DennisBrennan (Jan 30, 2021)

My son's did the real fan on this decoy don't use the mechanical part its illegal and not necessary this decoy worked just okay but after the real fan was installed its incredible


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

They work great but look funny after a few years after the Mice sexually abuse them!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bump.
For anyone not ever hunting with a decoy with real feathers......it is a game changer. I would suggest that you also include the wings. The above photo does not have wings, but possibly they are stored separately. I do and place them on the decoy after it has been setup for hunting.
A site search will lead to a discussion how a few of us made our real feather decoys. Easy and inexpensive.

L & O


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I'm going to try an old full strut tom mount that I have. Seems like it would work great. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm trying this one this year.
Mojo Scoot N Shoot Max


















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hunter1979 said:


> I'm trying this one this year.
> Mojo Scoot N Shoot Max
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

A number of years ago I decided to try and do my own mount of a strutting tom. The first one didn't turn out to my satisfaction. I decided to try it as a decoy. Well in two hunts I had several toms run right to it and it was just way too easy. I decided to only use it for bow as shotgun it kinda started to take the fun out of it !!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

This how I dry the fan and wings before mounting on a jake decoy to make a real feather decoy.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I suggest using the back feathers also, looks unbelievable with all of them fluttering in a slight breeze.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Did you glue those down after pulling them off the bird with the skin ? Looks better for sure.

L & O


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Did you glue those down after pulling them off the bird with the skin ? Looks better for sure.
> 
> L & O


Yes, skin along the transition between the feather groups, defat and rub borax into skin. Then I hot glued the edges of the skin to the decoy, leave a couple inch section unglued. The trick to get the feathers to stand up nice is to squeeze about 1/4 tube of 100% silicone caulk under the skin through this opening then finish hot gluing the edge. Push the skin down into the caulk and then work the feathers up into position. Hanging the decoy by the tail will let gravity help you. Work fairly quickly, the silicone will set in around half hour to hour, if you think you'll need more time use Acrylic latex with silicone caulk, then you'll have overnight for it to set. This is how most of us taxidermist get the feathers to stand and stay. I used silicone and hunted with it the next morning.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Very interesting. Makes sense that a turkey taxi would know this. I watched a couple of you tube videos before doing my 1st one, but neither mentioned this info. Thank you.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Wanted: Anyone getting a tom this spring and has no plans of making a real feather decoy, I'll take the back feathers if you can rip them off with the skin attached.
My decoys will never look like a taxi did them, but they will work anyways. Northville/Novi area.

L & O


----------

